# Some shots of my Labyrinth fishes...



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

So, hope you still remember my Beautiful Bettas...








These Pearl Gourami are not less Handsome though...









*Trichogaster Leeri male: *









*Trichogaster Leeri female: *


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Very pretty fish....including the discus in the background.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, the discuss looks like a big valentine's day balloon! Gorgeous pics!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks!

Here is a females close up and her unique pattern:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW! more shots of the Discus please!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful pearls, always one of my favorites. Any _Colisa_ or wild type bettas perchance? Chocolate gouramis?


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

These are absolutely stunning! I have thought about adding some of these to my tank. How is their temperment? Are these a specific type of pearl gourami? I have never seen any this colorful. they all look happy and healthy. Awesome!

Rich


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

A little update with my *Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri):*


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Very beautiful fish and very nice n clear shots.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks!

So, let see Who has Beautiful Colisa like these of mine?








*
Colisa Lalia*


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work Hristo.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is one more shot of mine, became spread on 2 pages of the TFH Magazine October issue.
Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/SPREAD_T1012_1920.jpg

*Trichogaster trichopterus gold *


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

One more shot of mine you may see at present November TFH Magazine issue:

Macropodus operacularis


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow that guy is pretty.


----------



## defbored_usd (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are awesome.


----------

